# Solicitors' fees for selling house



## Marion (1 Jul 2009)

What would be the average fee for selling a house (outside the pale) where the family solicitor already has all the details relating to the property for sale? 

We have been quoted a fee of €3560. I think this fee is _optimistic_. This includes all charges/taxes.

I am aware that there is another thread regarding solictors' fees for buying a house. I suspect there is more work attached to the latter.

Marion


----------



## mf1 (1 Jul 2009)

Remember the breakdown is fee, plus VAT @ 21.5% , plus outlays. 

Your total looks like a fee of c 2.5 plus VAT and outlays. Its more than a lot of people would charge but its not astronomical. 

You don't have to use the family solicitor. You can telephone around and see if you can get a better price. 

It is as hard to sell a house ( from a conveyancers point of view) as it is to buy. The general run of things is examine title, prepare contracts based on specific title, issue contracts, then (in todays climate) spend weeks chasing contracts, threaten  purchasers solicitor with "pulling" the deal, relay message to vendors that purchasers are waiting to either sell their  own house or organise a loan and on and on and on. 

If there are any title, planning, or tax issues these also add to the work involved. 

mf


----------



## raven (1 Jul 2009)

Marion said:


> What would be the average fee for selling a house (outside the pale) where the family solicitor already has all the details relating to the property for sale?
> 
> We have been quoted a fee of €3560. I think this fee is _optimistic_. This includes all charges/taxes.
> 
> ...



I'd encourage you to go elsewhere, thats too much in my view. You should easily be able to get the job done (and done well) for 1500 (+ VAT etc.) euro. You should even be able to get it done for 1200+VAT etc. really
There's even plenty of solicitors doing the job for 1000 now.

Unless there is clearly something very unusual about the sale, eg.  lack of clarity around boundaries or right of way, 3650 inc VAT etc. is very expensive.

Also, its this sheeplike unwillingness to shop around or simply forking out because "sure, haven't my family always used them" that has us overpaying for bloody everything in this country. Don't be a doormat, - vote with your feet.


----------



## raven (1 Jul 2009)

Also, getting the details of youtransferred to another solicitor is a piece of cake. 

In a lot of cases, the "new solicitor" can just download the file without you or them even having to deal with your "old" family solicitor.


----------



## mf1 (1 Jul 2009)

raven said:


> Also, getting the details of youtransferred to another solicitor is a piece of cake.
> 
> In a lot of cases, the "new solicitor" can just download the file without you or them even having to deal with your "old" family solicitor.



I am a practising solicitor and have no idea what the above means! Marion said that the current solicitor had all the details of the property - where can these details be downloaded? If you mean that, if the property is Land Registry, that a folio can be downloaded from the PRA website, that is only one aspect of title.  


"There's even plenty of solicitors doing the job for 1000 now."

And if they are, they are working at cost price or under. 

mf


----------



## raven (1 Jul 2009)

mf1 said:


> I am a practising solicitor and have no idea what the above means! Marion said that the current solicitor had all the details of the property - where can these details be downloaded? If you mean that, if the property is Land Registry, that a folio can be downloaded from the PRA website, that is only one aspect of title.
> 
> 
> "There's even plenty of solicitors doing the job for 1000 now."
> ...


 
I'm not sure of the details, - we moved from from one solicitor to another ( a friend of mine). When we did, he didn't even have to approach the other solicitor (to the best of my knowledge) but was able to source  the documents himself.

FYI, there are even solicitors doing it for less than 1000 euro

[broken link removed]


----------



## mf1 (1 Jul 2009)

I like their Disclaimer! 


Disclaimer:

Please note that the service provided is based on a very competitive quote which does not take into consideration or account for any exceptional circumstances. Exceptional circumstances can arise in the event of any of the following:

   1. A very complex title requiring an inordinate amount of time to consider same and advise the client.
   2. A complex title requiring Counsel’s Opinion.
   3. Complexity regarding the financial structure of the project such as cross securing on other properties or similar.
   4. Transactions where complications arise through non-disclosure by the client on matters such as Planning, undisclosed Judgements against the client which requires negotiation with a Lending Institution and/or removal from the Title.
   5. Adjudication on a Deed to avail of special Stamp Duty reliefs/exemptions
   6. An unwarranted number of phone calls from the client requiring attention outside the scope of the service offered.
   7. Missing Title Documents which would require the reproduction of same in order to effect a good Title.
   8. Behaviour on the part of the client which would render the relationship unworkable.

In all these instances, clients will be given an option on the part of the company , either to pay an additional fee or will be given a refund of any fees paid and invited to look elsewhere for the service. 


Also, their rationale for their price structure which when you look at it assumes that there is a conveyancing market out there which, frankly, there isn't.

" Some people ask me what's the catch? How can they can offer conveyancing so much cheaper than most other solicitors?

There's two main reasons:

1. By Charging A Lower Price They'll Attact More Clients:

The conveyancing firm makes a smaller profit from each of their clients. But by offering a much better price, they get a lot more clients.

The bigger volume of clients makes up for the smaller margin they make from each client.

2. Improved Efficiency:

They offer a cost effective, efficient service, where clients are encouraged to correspond as much as possible via email, saving both the client and the firm time.

This means that they can focus their time on what they do best - working on the conveyancing for their clients, while ensuring a swift response. "


mf


----------



## ccbkd (1 Jul 2009)

I have counted at least 9 Solicitor practices within Lucan Village area recently and that does not account for anything in the Lucan housing area at other side N6, I have often wondered how they make a viable business out of law with such competition and the conveyancing market dead in the water for the last 2 years! back to the point I should think that a fee of €2500 all in is more than enough.


----------



## Kate10 (1 Jul 2009)

MF that is the funniest thing I have seen in a while : )  Absolutely love the disclaimer!  Think I may have to adopt it ...


----------



## Marion (2 Jul 2009)

Many thanks to everyone.

Marion


----------

